# Looking for a bright, affordable, USB chargeable taillight



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I keep managing to break all my inexpensive taillights I get at REI, most recently a PB Superflash Turbo. I'm looking for something better quality, a bit brighter and USB chargeable. I know "affordable" is relative, so show me what ya got, bonus points for keeping it at a reasonable price!

Thanks!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay, well I did this backwards and researched after posting. Now I have some questions:

Dinotte 300R: Sounds like the brightest option with the best beam pattern, but also expensive at $200. I may bite the bullet though, this would make me a lot more comfortable

Cygolite Hot Shot: Sounds bright, especially for $40. I also read it has a narrow beam pattern though. Opinions?

Niterider Solas: Anyone tried one of these? Sounds similar to the Hot Shot. I'm wondering if it has a slightly broader beam pattern


----------



## lazybeaner (Sep 28, 2006)

This guy did a great review of Tail lights. It has the lumens at 45* and 90* for the Hot Shot.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

How did you break a superflash? I've been using the same one for years. Just curious.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have that Dinotte 300R. It's been very reliable and is very bright, and comes with a lot of mounting options. The seatpost mount has been reliable but is not quite as impressive as the light itself in beefiness. The light is a bit bulkier and heavier than the inexpensive and pretty bright Superflashes, etc. if you are concerned about size or weight. I had a cheaper Dinotte that - despite the great reviews and assurances that this never happens - failed and was returned 3x before I put the credit toward the more expensive 300R. If it's something you will use almost every day it is worth it. I still try to carry a blinky backup because you just never know, and nothing is worse than no taillight.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The HotShot:

Cygolite HotShot Review

The mount is not as robust as the Planet Bike Turbo, which is OK for commute use. The bolt holding the two parts together is very small as is the nut. Hard to replace if you lose either. The usb works like a charm. Though narrow, i widens with distance and was reported to be visible in bright sunlight over a half mile off by the support crew on the Cover Indiana Ride, this year. Listed for $40, I found mine on sale for $25.

For a wide angle light check out the RedZone 4:
Review: The NiteFLUX RedZone 4

BrianMc


----------



## muayteg (Apr 3, 2011)

I use my hotshot four or five times a week commuting and love it. Ive had it since september last year. So, 11 months and have only had to charge it once! The battery life is amazing. I have not had the chance to try the others you mentioned. If this one breaks, I will probly buy another hotshot to replace it. You cant beat the price.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> How did you break a superflash? I've been using the same one for years. Just curious.


Copy and pasted from the email I sent Timbuk2:

_last week I purchased a set of Tandem Panniers at REI. It was exactly what I was looking for, waterproof panniers with a laptop sleeve. I had major concerns with the bungee cords that attached them though. I was very careful at first, riding around my neighborhood they seemed secure though. My first ride to work was 10 miles of avoiding every bump and crack like the plague. The second ride I was more confident because they stayed put well the first commute.

I left home, was going around 25mph and hit a small crack I go over every day and heard something hit the ground. The panniers shifted a few inches back and broke the clip on my taillight that was attached to my rack. I hit my brakes to go back and get the light from the road when I hit another crack and the panniers fell off the back of the rack and were dragged by the bungee cords. Fortunately I had just bought a protective case for my laptop which is now scratched, but it's better than breaking the laptop. _


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just gonna chime in here for some feedback on the Light & Motion 180.

Great unit, very bright, but a couple of people have lost them on the trails around Redmond. Apparently the mount is not so sturdy.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Straz85 said:


> ...I left home, was going around 25mph and hit a small crack I go over every day and heard something hit the ground. The panniers shifted a few inches back and broke the clip on my taillight that was attached to my rack... [/I]


Sounds like a perfect argument for another Planet Bike light. The inertia of the pannier might have broken a more expensive mount too then you'd be out more money. FWIW, I've never had one break under normal use. Their plenty bright, run for about a month on a few AAAs and come with a box full of mounts all for 15 bucks.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> Sounds like a perfect argument for another Planet Bike light. The inertia of the pannier might have broken a more expensive mount too then you'd be out more money. FWIW, I've never had one break under normal use. Their plenty bright, run for about a month on a few AAAs and come with a box full of mounts all for 15 bucks.


Don't get me wrong, it's a nice light for the money. I had the Superflash Turbo, so more like $34. I have a feeling I'll end up with the Dinotte 300R. The thing I don't like about the PB SF and the Cygolite Hot Shot is the narrow beam. My mounting options are rack, helmet or seat bag, none give many options in terms of aiming. If those aim at the ground, they'll only be a fraction as bright as they should be. I emailed NiteRider and inquired about the beam pattern and light output of the Solas, I'll see what they say. If it's another narrow beam, that will make my decision easy. If it's more of a flood pattern, I'll give that a try.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The bright narrow beam gives punch for distance in sunlight. This is important for riding where there is little awareness of cyclists or along high speed roads.

As far as wide, goes to be seen at night, the headlights are most important. The video below has three passes. It starts with a 100 lumen flashlight (more than a classic dyno light) and a normal Superflash. The next two have Turbos on the helmet, my home built answer to the 300R, and a Red Zone on the leg. Note that the reflective output only comes into play when you are a bout 1 second from being head on to cross traffic. The angled road allows assessment of both ahead and behind and side views.

So it depends on your riding environment. I want both wide and narrow straight back.

http://img42.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pbod
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I've got 2 blinky 5s and one 7 that I run on my helmet. I guess you threw the affordable part out the window.  The solas looks pretty nice. I've been more than happy with my 2 cordless 600 front lights from NiteRider. The blinky 5s throw a pretty wide beam that I can see reflected on street signs on the opposite side of the street. 

Don't let me talk you out of the light you want, cause we need our bike toys. Speaking of that, can you report what you hear back on the NiteRider tail light. If I ever upgrade to a USB tail light it will probably be that one.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I ended up ordering the NR Solas. I emailed NiteRider after coming up empty finding much info on the web and the guy said it has a "nice wide beam". I'm taking that with a BIG grain of salt, but for $40, I'll give it a shot. I should have it by the end of the week. I'll post pictures of the beam and a comparison with my PB SF Turbo and Blinky 5 once I get it.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

+ 1 for the nite rider

Niterider - Technical Lighting Systems » Solas 2 Watt Rechargeable Tail Light - 2013


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I have a Hotshot and a Serfas 1 Watt TL-200.

Hotshot - The mount sucks, but the light is amazing and lasts seemingly forever after a charge. I solved the mount problem by permanently mounting it to my commuter rack with a pair of carefully sized screws. Many different patterns to choose, incredibly bright and lasts forever.

Serfas - Seat tube mount is great. Amazingly bright, runs on 2 AAAs. Lasts forever on a pair of batteries on it's alternating, blinding blink mode.

One on the seatpost, one on the commuter rack.

Road survival isn't about seeing, but about being seen...right?


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Holy crap...here's what we all need:

Custom 10W LED Tailight (DesignShine DS-500) vs SuperFlash - YouTube


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I'd be afraid that people would run me over due to blindness if I was using that thing... wow. Granted, I'm in a very rural setting, but I only use a taillight when it's dark.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Straz85 said:


> I keep managing to break all my inexpensive taillights I get at REI, most recently a PB Superflash Turbo. I'm looking for something better quality, a bit brighter and USB chargeable. I know "affordable" is relative, so show me what ya got, bonus points for keeping it at a reasonable price!
> 
> Thanks!


Just a dumb question why USB chargable.....you still plug the computer into the wall right?


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

jeffscott said:


> Just a dumb question why USB chargable.....you still plug the computer into the wall right?


Honestly, it's probably not that big of a deal, just easier being able to charge everything with the same cable, at work and at home.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Many months back I was at a crosswalk waiting for green and along comes a guy on a recumbent with a taillight that highy got my attention and interest. I had never seen such a bright taillight (this was during a sunny day) and I was debating to myself if I should ask the guy what sort of light he had but didn't want to bug him. I knew it wasn't a toy light. So like a bike nerd I did some research when I got home and I think what I saw was a Dinotte. Since then I have been thinking about getting a serious taillight that I can use during the day time. I was at an LBS a week ago and picked up a Bontrager 45LM(?) taillight and I had the misfortunate of looking directly at the light because I didn't know what to expect and was blinded for a split second. It's red with a white circle for the super bright LED. Uses 2 AAA batteries, I think. I'm looking for something similar but like the OP I prefer something rechargeable and at least 1watt of power. I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Magicshine taillight. It has aremote switch that I really like. Thinking about that.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm using a PDW Danger Zone right now, but I'm planning on adding either the Cygolite Hotshot 2W or the new NiteRider 2W taillight as a constant-on light.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dwayne said:


> I'm using a PDW Danger Zone right now, but I'm planning on adding either the Cygolite Hotshot 2W or the new NiteRider 2W taillight as a constant-on light.


I think most people tend to prefer not having an external battery with a taillight. Does look nice though. I use a Magicshine headlight on when I mountain bike at night and it's very nice for the price.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a Dinotte 140L taillight on my bike. It's an attention-getter, even during the day. It's not unusual for a motorist to roll up next to me at a traffic signal and comment on how bright my taillight is. To be most effective, a taillight needs to be seen from far, far away so that the motorist takes their eyes off their smartphone and pays attention to you.

I also run the Amber version of this light in the front during the day. Also highly effective. I bought an extension cable and Y from Dinotte and run them both off a single battery. I highly recommend Dinotte lights. Expensive, but well-built and good customer service.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

+ 1 for the cygolite hot shot. I have had no problems with the rack mount. I also use a super flash on the back of the helmet.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Just want to bring this thread up again. Anyone have the Serfas Thunderbolt USB taillight? There is a headlight version that is even brighter. Thinking about getting thta, the CygoLite Hotshot 2W, Portland Danger Zone, or some other 1W taillight that uses batteries.

Still considering the Magicshine taillight. But I found out today it doesn't have aremote switch. Amazon has it for $50. Considering that the good taillights fall within the $30-$40 price range, $10 or $20 more for the MS isn't so bad.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I ended up buying a SOLAS too. Great little light for about $40. 
I wrote up a review HERE


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> I ended up buying a SOLAS too. Great little light for about $40.
> I wrote up a review HERE


I added a review as well.

Question for you bedwards...have you had any trouble with your pointing further and further down towards the ground as you hit bumps? I need to tighten mine as absolutely tight as I can until my fingers hurt to keep it from pointing straight towards the ground at the end of my ride.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I've got mine mounted to my helmet so it moves from bike to bike easily. It doesn't get the shock of the bumps so it doesn't have a problem. I just tried to move it and it doesn't seem like bumps would effect the angle. I've contacted NiteRider about my Pro600 mounts and they sent me new updated ones without question. If you can't get it to stay I'm sure you can get a replacement. I'd wait until they work any bugs out if you can since this is a pretty new light. In the meantime you could try adding a star lock washer in there to give it some bite if you can't get it solid enough.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> I've got mine mounted to my helmet so moves from bike to bike easily. It doesn't get the shock of the bumps so it doesn't have a problem. I just tried to move it and it doesn't seem like bumps would effect the angle. I've contacted NiteRider about my Pro600 mounts and they sent me new updated ones without question. If you can't get it to stay I'm sure you can get a replacement. I'd wait until they work any bugs out if you can since this is a pretty new light. In the meantime you could try adding a star lock washer in there to give it some bite if you can't get it solid enough.


Good idea with the lock washer, maybe I'll give that a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

djork said:


> Just want to bring this thread up again. Anyone have the Serfas Thunderbolt USB taillight? There is a headlight version that is even brighter. Thinking about getting thta, the CygoLite Hotshot 2W, Portland Danger Zone, or some other 1W taillight that uses batteries.
> 
> Still considering the Magicshine taillight. But I found out today it doesn't have aremote switch. Amazon has it for $50. Considering that the good taillights fall within the $30-$40 price range, $10 or $20 more for the MS isn't so bad.


I've got the magicshine (818, I'm assuming that's the one you're talking about). It's bright but there are some downsides. The mounting it comes with (rubber band) is flat out terrible. There's a single tapped hole in the back, but the wire comes out very near that hole so it's not as useful as I'd hope. The control is also done by turning the ring around the edge which is easy to find but there's no feedback so while you can do it while riding, you don't know if it's ended up in the mode you want.

I bought it primarily because it's bright and it shares a battery with my headlight, and overall I don't regret my purchase. I just wanted to mention some issues I hadn't heard raised anywhere else.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

That NiteRider looks rad. I think that is going to be my next bike purchase. 
Could you take a photo of your helmet mount for me? I'm guessing they don't come with specific helmet attachments.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

No' no specific helmet mount. I stuffed the seat tube mount into one of the vents and then used 3 tie wraps to secure it. It is very solid.


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the CygoLite Hotshot (USB rechargeable). I'm very satisfied and would definitely recommend it. It lasts a long time without recharging and it is very bright. I bought it from Amazon, and suggest reading the reviews there from other people as well.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

My Magicshine MJ-818 taillight came in the other day. Haven't had much time to test it out, but I'm quite happy with the purchase. I got the package deal with the LCD battery (looks totally cool and well-built) from Brightstonesports. I had thought about just getting the taillight, Y-cable, and O-rings because I already have a Magicshine headlight with a newer battery pack. But Lindsay gave me an awesome deal that included a Y-cable and free shipping all for $59.95. The battery alone costs around $40 when sold separately.

Some first impressions. It looks to be well made and is super bright. I didn't dare look at it directly. The control knob was quite easy to turn. I don't know why in reviews people say it's hard to turn. I turns very smoothly. However, as Sanath mentioned, the knob is not indexed to indicate what mode you are switching to; it just spins round and round without any audio or even visual cues.

I plan to use the light in conjuction with my MS headlight for daytime and nighttime use.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been using my Solas for a few weeks now. I still love the light itself, but I'm having major issues with the mounts. As I mentioned earlier, I can't seem to keep the light from aiming at the ground within 15 or 20 minutes when using the seatpost and seatstay mounts. I tighten the screw as much as I can with my fingers, but it's still not tight enough. I emailed NiteRider and their suggestion was to not use the rubber shims. Well, considering I need them, otherwise the mounts are too big, that doesn't seem like a viable option. 

A new issue arose yesterday. I started hearing a pretty nasty rattle, which I thought was my rear fender. Come to find out, the clip on the back of the light is loose and it rattles like hell. I took the light apart to see if I could fix it, but I can't. I had to glue it together. I'm getting fed up, which sucks because I love the light itself, the mounts are just awful.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Mine's still going strong and the mount seems solid. Maybe you got a lemon. I PMed you some contact info for NR. They're been really good at customer service for me.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

I started with a Portland Design Words Danger Zone on the rear rack. I bought a PDW Red Planet that is now on the rack, and the Danger Zone is on the left seatstay where it does the most good if I'm riding on the right side of the road.

Taillights aren't everything though... I'm a big fan of high quality reflective material because it doesn't need batteries, and you can get much more surface area to light up. I have some red material on my fender and the seatstays, and the tire sidewalls and rear trunk reflect white. I also use a reflective vest, and I have reflective material on the sides and rear of my helmet, too. I have an order in for some black Scotchlite to do more of the frame and fork, once that's in I'll post some more pictures.

Here are two pictures from this morning, taillights are off, all I was using was the flash my cellphone's camera uses, you can imagine how effective it is when car headlights hit it.


















Walked around and made a video, too. I left the taillights on, and turned the camera's flash on and off.





I use it on the motorcycle, too:


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

jeffscott said:


> Just a dumb question why USB chargable.....you still plug the computer into the wall right?


You still plug your phone into the wall right????

USB (Standard to mini and micro) connectors have become a defacto standard for recharging low power DC equipment. Or do you not remember the days when every phone had it's own darn connector. And then it needed special connectors to talk to a computer.

They're even starting to sell household outlets with USB DC sockets built in.


----------



## Harro75 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can anybody recommend a good waterproof tail light? Preferably rack mountable and USB rechargeable. I have a growing box of dead tail lights (5 Cygolite Hot Shots) that were not quite “water resistant” enough.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I use two lights, one Princeton Tec swerve, and a Serfas thunderbolt. The nice thing about the swerve is that if there is an issue, flushing it with fresh water and letting it dry fixes most problems.

I use the thunderbolt completely exposed at the back of the rack. 9 months so far, through several torrential rains, no problems.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Thunderbolt should do it for you. Haven't had an issue with mine and I have been caught in some really heavy downpours.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

My Niterider Solas has been through plenty of rain storms too.


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

I use a Serfas Thunderbolt through FL's summer storms. It's pretty great.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a PB Blinky 5 on my commuter mounted to the rack. It is also reflective when not on so that's a nice little feature.

I also have a LNM Vis 180 Micro that I use on my other bikes, I really like this tail light and can't recommend it enough. I am a LNM guy with a lot of their products.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm using the thunderbolt, it is the brightest tail light I've ever used. It does need to be charged fairly frequently, but that's to be expected with the light output.


----------

